# Solid Combo Machine



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the great review.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I was just looking at the Rikon a couple of weeks ago. It was a 10" and had a helical head with carbide inserts on display. Looks like a nice machine and the least expensive combo machine out there. It made my "want" list get longer. Your review reinforced that feeling. Like you, I would like to go to the 12" machine.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to write up a thorough review.

I have a good source for very inexpensive low grade rough cut green hardwood cants, which I resaw and then store for a year in the barn loft or my basement lumber racks… but they often twist quite a bit on me.

In order to straightening these out without loosing most of the thickness, I have to go back and forth between planer and jointer… and often the workbench for hand plane work. Something I've had to consider when looking at combo machines.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

I am going to purchase one of these types of machines. Thanks for the great review. Nice to hear about it after a few years of use too


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Very interesting, thx for the review.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

One thing to mention is that when you see ridges like that on the face of cast iron, it's not a rough finish. It generally means that the top was planed rather than ground, which is actually a much preferred method so even though they may have said it reduced suction and calling it a gimmick, I would be happier to see it like that. One of my vintage planers has the ridges like that. That's how it was done in the "good old days".


----------



## Goodsh (Feb 21, 2013)

> One thing to mention is that when you see ridges like that on the face of cast iron, it s not a rough finish. It generally means that the top was planed rather than ground, which is actually a much preferred method so even though they may have said it reduced suction and calling it a gimmick, I would be happier to see it like that. One of my vintage planers has the ridges like that. That s how it was done in the "good old days".
> 
> - AZWoody


I didn't know this so thanks for the explanation. I actually had wondered how they got a ribbed surface. Also, I could have been more clear. It was the planer table I was talking about having a rough finish (not that I think it matters that much). I guess I also could have mentioned that the planer table is not ribbed like the jointer table.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Great review! I am in the process of trying to get a combo machine, 95% sure it will be the Scorpion 12".
I have a Laguna 6" jointer with the helical head and can't see ever going back to blades again!


----------

